
House Passes Controversial CLOUD Act Sneaked into Omnibus - flowersoldier
https://wccftech.com/cloud-act-passed/
======
kshnell
The fact that completely unrelated legislature can make its way into a bill
like this is such a clear sign of how broken the US gov't is today. If you
want to pass something like this, it should be presented and evaluated on its
own or at least bundled with bills that are directly related.

~~~
John_Cena
"Package Deal or no Deal!"

\- My frat house during chapter

\- Also US government

That is frightening

